# an idea for a snake cage



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i was thinking of building my 2' ball python a bigger cage for him and also maybe adding other ball pythons

anyways i also want to hang the cage from my ceiling just to be different

oh and also i saw a discovery channel thing on snakes and they showed a snake that was swimming in the toilet and this is really where i got my idea

would this be ok for my snake?

oh it is bedding on the floor and they are supposed to be waves in the toilet but they came out like floaters :laugh:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i was just bored but i might do this paint color to


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I told you Viagara wasn't for kids.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

We've seen the pics of your room and we know the reason the cage must hang from the ceiling.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> I told you Viagara wasn't for kids.










i dont need it unlike you :rasp:

i just wanna hang it from the ceiling cause i think it would free up my book case and why not get creative with it at the same time you know

i wanna see though first to make sure it would be ok for my python


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

I dislike having my herps and fish too high up. I rearly like to stand in one place to look at them. A better spot is eye lvl sitting down. That cage isn't my stile sorry. also how will you heat it? Change the water? change bedding? remore the snake for feeding? will this be a huge pain in the ass?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Your python is a secretive species from west africa, and doesn't find toilets to hide in, in the wild. When designing an enclosure Lu, make sure you also plan for ease of maintenance, getting into and out of the enclosure easily and safely is important.
hanging an enclosure from your ceiling is probably not going to be easy, nor the best decision.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

for heating and cleaning and all that stuff i wanna use plexi for the bottom and use bark ships for reptiles over it so that he has a "nateral feel for the cage" and then when i decide it is time to clean i just wipe out the nasty. i can ether hang it or make a custom eye level stand for him. for heating it will be heated by 2 heat lamps in the ceiling that are protected from burns. also to make sure he dosnt break this one again or get out while cleaning i am gonna have a little box in the back that will divide him from the real tank during cleaning and for feeding like they do at zoo's with venomouse snakes.

have you ever come across a mean ball python crockeeper cause this is a bad ass mofo from the wild and i can hold him









and here is the real genuis

the plywood behind the tank will have the tile or paint on that and then have a layer of plexi over it so the entire tank is water proof so it is gets really messy i can just hose it out.







and also it is better with the separate compartment for feeding cause it lowers stress on the snake to be moved to a different box for feeding time









i know it isnt your style but it is mine


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

also i think he likes toilets cause he got out once by breaking his tank lid and he went into the bath room and pooped on the floor then went into my closet to hide in :laugh:


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

One more worg of caution, don't make the enclosure *too* tight. Humidity is good but constant drips and poor/no circulation is just asking for fungus and cotton mouth.

How will you hide the cords going up the wall?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

everything that needs power is external like the lights

i will have holes in the tank as well as a fan or something to keep the air in the tank moving adn also to control the humdity

the temp and humidity will be measured with a electronic device to make sure it dosnt change from 80% and the temp will also be about 80 degrees at the hottest

but i especally like the idea of having a box behind the tank for feeding and cleaning


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Buy a neodesha.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Buy a neodesha.










what is that

is it one of those introments that tell you all the tmeps and stuff

i just picked up something for your house at radio shack


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

http://www.neodeshacages.com/


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> also i think he likes toilets cause he got out once by breaking his tank lid and he went into the bath room and pooped on the floor then went into my closet to hide in :laugh:


 That was me who broke the snake's cage and left a dookie on the floor. Sorry I was drunk.

For the money, it's tough to beat a Glasscages.com cage. Here's their link:
Glasscages.com
They're cheap because you buy the cages manufacturer-direct by picking up the cage at a reptile show.

If you have alot more money to spend, you can buy a Vision cage. here's another link: Vision cages


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > also i think he likes toilets cause he got out once by breaking his tank lid and he went into the bath room and pooped on the floor then went into my closet to hide in :laugh:
> ...


 i dont live near any of there shows or else i would go to one of them

if it was a big aquarium then i would proboly drive to get one


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Vision cages suck.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Why do you ask questions on stuff that can't be done??

I highly doubt your parents would let you hang a freakin cage with a toilet in it(which weighs a good deal) in your room.

And I highly doubt any 15 year old guy has the means or funds to make this happen.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i sold my ipod and some sterio stuff man and now have a litle over $800

but i decided not to hang it becasue of the wait your right and also my parents dont give a damn what i do in my life

crockeeper the problem with the neodosa cage is that i dont have many snakes just one snaek so i dont need a set of 4 or anything but i would proboly get one if i had more snaeks or reptiles

and vison cages do suck


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Lu, why would you need to buy four cages from neodesha? You make absolutely no sense.
Also if you have one snake, are 15 years old, and have no experience with vision cages or neodesha cages or custom built cages, please do not offer an opinion in agreement with mine. My statement is made on 23+ years of hardcore herpetoculture and having used the cages and putting them through their paces, not made as an offhand flippent comment by an adolescent with nothing better to do.

The tone of this post is yes aggravated. I am very tired Lu of seriously ludicrous postings from you. You are capable of much better quality postings, so stop, think and maybe some times DON'T POST! There is nothing wrong with legitemate questions, and sometimes even a legitemate question is stupid sounding, that I understand, and I try to answer most questions in an open non-confrontational manner.

Please refrain from your impulses and immature whims, or find another outlet for gibberish. As I said I know you are capable of decent posts, because I have seen a (very) FEW, so concentrate on that end of the spectrum.

Ok, off my soap box.
Disclaimer:
This post and all views expressed in it are the sole responsibility and belief of the individual posting it and in no way shape or form should be construed as other.
It is not meant as representing any feelings from this site, only my own.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Lu, save that 800$ and put it towards a car


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> also i think he likes toilets cause he got out once by breaking his tank lid and he went into the bath room and pooped on the floor then went into my closet to hide in










Get this and save your snake and us the hassle:

http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=22&de=125267

or

http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=22&de=170618
(if you're in FL)

or

http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=22&de=188111


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think that mouse is too big and your snake looks like a poo.








Seriously, put thought into your posts so Crockeeper doesn't kill you!









And also, seriously, what is with







? Or don't I want to know....


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> I think that mouse is too big and your snake looks like a poo.
> *yeah i know that, crappy paint on my comp*
> 
> 
> ...


i think that answer it

thanks for the links but i no longer live in florida aand also those cages are to big and kinda expensive, plus i like to build stuff

i am think of a 3' by 2' by 2' cage cause that will be fine for him for life

also for the cage i redesinged it so that it is a checker black and chamelon paint which i think would be cool and have lots of ledges around the tank and rails and stuff. also i am gonna keep the trap side cage for her to for the cleaning and feeding. but i think it is gonna be sweet

but $300 is going towards the snake cage and $500 is going into a new pygo tank


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Lu if you would like a variety of sources for different enclosure options for your snake, PM me!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Lu if you would like a variety of sources for different enclosure options for your snake, PM me!


 you mean prebuilt cages or custom made cages?

i like making stuff for my animals cause i feel like i am helping them and coming closer to them and i really want to do this with my snake cause it really dosnt like me

but i am not gonna push it with him









but sure man i will pm you


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

remember lu, you own the snake, he doesn't own you.


----------

